# Ivf June / July



## mummyoneday

Anyone else going to start ivf June July time?... Looking for a buddy :happydance:


----------



## star25

Hi at the moment I am starting a fet in March but just wanted to wish you luck for when you start!


----------



## mummyoneday

star25 said:


> Hi at the moment I am starting a fet in March but just wanted to wish you luck for when you start!

 Hi star sorry for such a late reply. That's wonderful news I wish you all the best. I am so nervous have my appointment on Tuesday at ACS Glasgow royal. Had a round of ivf 3 years ago now. Reached my stim injection ovetrelle and next thing I remember was coming round from a seizure. Egg collection got cancelled and I lost what follicles I had collected. Continued to have seizure. Diagnosed with epilepsy. Then as the seizures worsened. After an mri scan I was diagnosed with a benign brain tumour. Long story shot I had it removed last January. I now want to try the ivf again. However I am petrified as it's where all the problems began really. Also on Keppra which is an anti epileptic drug. Worried about risks to baby etc. Sorry for a complete rant :blush: xx


----------



## star25

Hi, oh other really sounds like you have been through it! 
What is the appointment for on Tuesday? I bet you have great doctors so although it's understandable you would be worried, they wouldn't let you do anything that would be a risk to you or a baby following the bfps you're going to get!


----------



## mummyoneday

star25 said:


> Hi, oh other really sounds like you have been through it!
> What is the appointment for on Tuesday? I bet you have great doctors so although it's understandable you would be worried, they wouldn't let you do anything that would be a risk to you or a baby following the bfps you're going to get!

It's to chat about getting started again. Yeah I suppose. Think it's just that my initial seizure was when having ivf and they where pretty bad I'm scared of having another really x


----------



## star25

Hi how are you doing with the waiting? 

My fet was a bfn :( 

Not sure when I can try again but could be in for a long wait with my long cycles!


----------



## MKaykes

Hi there! I'll probably be starting IVF in June, though we meet back with the doctor in early May to discuss the plan. I'm still waiting for DH to do a repeat SA. Poor guy has had a kidney stone for a month and after one surgery is scheduled for another in a couple weeks. 

I went in to TTC saying I wouldn't do IVF and here we are! I would jump in to adoption, but DH isn't ready until we've tried everything. 

I'm a bit nervous about all the hormones, I'm glad we'll probably be starting in June and not May like I initially thought. I've got finals at school early May, and messing with my hormones at that point probably isn't the best!


----------



## star25

Hi mk, hope dh is better soon! 

I've got to wait 2 cycles before I can start my next fet so looks like I will be starting in June too


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies, checking in to see how things are going and coming along?

We met back with the RE, and DHs repeat SA was good so no worries about that. My AMH was low and FSH high. She suggested donor eggs, but we want to give it a go with mine. If we aren't successful we'll move on to adoption I think, but I also said I wouldn't do IVF, so who knows where we'll end up!

I'll be doing a priming cycle with my next cycle. I'm about half way through this one (had loads of EWCM so I'm near ovulation I suppose). They put me on the most aggressive protocol because of my labs, so I'm in for some fun! They said once I start stimming my ovaries will go from the size of walnuts to the size of oranges, I guess I should go invest in some more stretchy pants!! 

So, one cycle priming, then start stimming cycle, estimated egg retrieval July 7. Then we will freeze all embies and do CCS to reduce risk of miscarriage and do transfer 2 cycles later. 4 months seems like a long time right now, but I think it'll go by quick!


----------



## star25

Hi mk, that sounds like a good plan, I hope it all works out for you, just keep busy and time will go quick! 

I'm in the process of my 3Rd fet trying for number 2 and scan today showed lining was nice and thick so transfer is next Tuesday, it's gone quick but I'm excited about another transfer although dreading the wait as usual


----------



## mnelson815

Hi Ladies! I am going to be starting stims around the mid-end of June with early july retrieval. This will be my first time so I am excited to possibly have some cycle buddies!


----------



## MKaykes

mnelson815 said:


> Hi Ladies! I am going to be starting stims around the mid-end of June with early july retrieval. This will be my first time so I am excited to possibly have some cycle buddies!

Sounds like we'll be close on our stimming, it'll depend on how long this cycle drags out and my "priming" cycle, but I'm expecting late June to start stimms with early July retrieval. 

Star: Good luck with the FET! I'm guessing the wait is even harder after a transfer than a natural cycle!


----------



## star25

It's awful mk Haha, with dd I tested after 5 days which was a bfp, second one was after 4 days and a bfp but blighted ovum at scan 7wk5d, third fet was a bfn and I tested from 5 days after transfer and it was so depressing seeing negatives every day, this time I'm considering waiting for otd to test but I get so impatient! Because I've had 2 early bfps before though if I don't get an early one I just feel so out!


----------



## star25

Hi mnelson, I know I'm in the other thread too but I came here too as thought I wouldn't be starting until June but think I was told wrong regarding how soon I could start after my last bfn! 
I'm going to stick around though and cheer you all on!
If this one doesn't work I could be starting again in July anyway


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi girls. I'm starting my FET cycle meds this month & transfer is scheduled for end of June.. has anyone started meds yet? I got my schedule last week & start the nasal sprays next Saturday...


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies

I recognise some of you from the other thread! :) nice to see some familiar faces :) 

A bit about me: I have a lovely DS from fresh ivf cycle in 2014, first time lucky after 3.5 years ttc, unexplained infertility. We froze one embie from that cycle (only one was good enough to freeze from the 5 left over...) 

We had that FET earlier this month but sadly bfn's and then a beta test to confirm we were out.. was heart breaking as I didn't have af at all so kept getting my hopes up. We really wanted it to work as would have been lovely to have 2 lo's from the same cycle. 

So we have been back to the clinic and I had an AMH test last week which has come back today at 11.1
I don't know what that means yet for me as I'm waiting impatiently for the consultant to ring me back to discuss next steps!! 
We will more than likely start a new fresh cycle but not sure what protocol they will recommend. So hopefully she calls today!! 

They did say we could start straight away if we want to so as long as af arrives on time in 2 weeks then we will start then. 

Hope you are all ok today. 
Chat soon
T x


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies! Sounds like some action coming up! 

I'm CD2 of my priming cycle. Estrogen pills and testosterone gel and will add progesterone capsules later this month. I'll start stims in about a month. It's getting real, felling emotional, not sure if it's just normal AF hormones or the added, but don't imagine one dash would impact me much! 

g_and_t, if that measurement unit is the same as my AMH test, I think that's really good. Mine was 0.6 and low...dr said the lowest she likes to see is 1.5...i have no idea what the unit is with that though.


----------



## mnelson815

Looks like we will all be so close in timing! My CD1 should arrive around June 22nd, and I will start stims on CD3 of that. So happy we will have people to talk with while going through the process!!
I am not doing any suppression or priming for my cycle. I dont know if I should be worried about that. My protocol is antagonist so my RE said with my age and good reserve tests I shouldn't need to do any of those things... although everywhere I read people did at least birth control or lupron before a cycle starts??

UGH!

g_ant_t Do you know what units yours was measured in?


----------



## MKaykes

mnelson, they are assuming I'll be a poor responder based on my AMH and FSH which is why I'm doing the priming. They probably don't expect any issues for you, I'm sure there is no reason to be concerned!


----------



## g_and_t

Argh I have no idea what they measured it in! They called me back but wasn't the dr it was the nurse again and she said they want me to go in to discuss options. I asked if it was a good score and she said yes, the average for my age range.. the annoying thing is that she's not free now til next weds so the chances of me starting on next af are slim. Cos I'm sure they said I need to do the hepatitis screening 2 weeks before starting my cycle and that means this week! It's all too close and we haven't even decided what options to go for yet.... so I guess we could try good old fashioned BDing haha and hope for some crazy miracle this cycle haha!! 
So now I just have to wait for apt next weds..... grrrrr


----------



## AshleyButters

mnelson815 said:


> Looks like we will all be so close in timing! My CD1 should arrive around June 22nd, and I will start stims on CD3 of that. So happy we will have people to talk with while going through the process!!
> I am not doing any suppression or priming for my cycle. I dont know if I should be worried about that. My protocol is antagonist so my RE said with my age and good reserve tests I shouldn't need to do any of those things... although everywhere I read people did at least birth control or lupron before a cycle starts??
> 
> UGH!
> 
> g_ant_t Do you know what units yours was measured in?

Hey MNelson! Sounds like we have almost an identical timeline/protocol! I am on CD1, I am also doing the ganirelix protocol (antagonist) and Doctor said I didn't need BCP. I expect my next period at the end of June and will start my stims then! My Doctor said it was up to me if I wanted BCP before my cycle- if my cycles were irregular. He said since my cycles are pretty regular that I didn't need the BCP. 

I am 30 and had a really great antral follicle count. Go in for my Day 3 bloods tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mnelson815

Ashley that is awesome! I just turned 30 as well, like just last week! That is crazy that we will have such a close timeline, protocol, and hopefully similar successful outcome!
I don't go in to do my bloods until CD2 of the cycle I am starting stims. On CD1 I call in, CD2 go for bloods and ultrasound, and then CD3 start stims if all goes well on CD2!

Let me know how yours is going to go! I haven't had an AFC since August last year, but back then it was in the 20s so hopefully still just as good.I know my FSH was low and my AMH was at the med-high level for normal so I was happy with that. All I hope is that they are good QUALITY eggies in there. I have been taking supplements for the past 4 months and acupuncture so I am really hoping that helps!


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey MNelson- Well I had to go in for day 3 tests today because I needed updated AMH,FSH, LH and Estradiol labs. I am doing a multiple cycle with a guarantee so I need to "qualify" with normal labs before I can be accepted into the program.

Nurse put me on BCP, take my first dose tomorrow. LOL I decided to take the BCP because the nurse told me that if I didn't take the BCP we are essentially at the mercy of my body for when AF shows up to start stimming. Using BCP, its pretty much controlled and they can plan things better. They said I should get a withdrawal bleed after the last dose of BCP and ER is looking at like July 1-3rd. So now I am a little further behind you <3


----------



## mnelson815

My estimated ER date is July 6th so not too different now! Of course, thats if my cycle all pans out. Which of course, it could be the one cycle that isn't consistent, because why be consistent when I need you to be! haha


----------



## Rosina

I'm late to this group! Hi ladies !

We've got two factor infertility: I've got endometriosis & hubby has random (most of the time) LSC/motility. 

Last IVF cycle -> 20 eggs, 10 retrieved, 4 mature, 2 fertilized, 1 made it through the night. DD born @ 36 weeks October 2015! No frosties. So here we go again!

Very fortunate to have a "funded" cycle or we couldn't do this again. We pay for drugs & administrative fees.

Starting 450 IU Gonal-f tomorrow. Last time it took a while for some eggs to respond to the drug (hence so few mature eggs), so hitting them hard this time. Short cycle!

Baby dust to all of you on your journey!!!


----------



## Rosina

Hi star!! :flower: nice to see you again!


----------



## MKaykes

Hi Rosina! Good luck with the start of meds! Do you anticipate egg retrieval in a couple weeks? Doing a fresh transfer?


----------



## Rosina

Hi MK! Thanks! One down.

Yes, expecting to do a retrieval in about nine days. Nervous about them "stopping" again during the procedure. Last time they said I looked like I was in too much pain. I need to practice my tough face.

We'll see how things are progressing on Friday & hopeful to have a better idea of timelines. Looking to do a fresh cycle & fingers crossed for a backup this time.

As it's funded only one transfer is allowed unless I have 3 failed transfers, then they can put two in. 

I have 14 follicles this time.


----------



## Rosina

What's involved in priming? Is it mostly just control of your cycle through BC?


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Rosina, so exciting to hear. I love how ontario started funding IVF... if only the rest of Canada could catch up! Ugh.
Wishing you so much luck for this cycle, keep us updated on how all the stims are going and how the follicles respond. Were you on anything for your last cycle or this one for the endo? I have seen some girls mention steroids to reduce inflammation, but my clinic won't do them because they think they do more harm than good. I see you had a successful first cycle with a DD, so wondering if you needed them back then at all?


----------



## MKaykes

Interesting how different clinics do things so differently.

The priming I think is focused mostly on testosterone? I don't really know for sure but because they anticipate that I will be a poor responder based on my amh and FSH the testosterone is supposed to help that when I start the stimming. 

I will be on a steroid when I'm doing my stimming cycle. But the intention of it is to suppress the male hormone, but I'm hoping it also has an impact on inflammation with my endometriosis. They didn't say anything about the endometriosis for me when it comes to the IVF process. I don't have any issues directly with my ovaries or my tubes so my IVF isn't really because of my endometriosis like I know some people is. What kind of harm did they say they do Mnelson?


----------



## mnelson815

I dont really have specifics. Mostly that steroids in general are not good for you, so unless there is a very serious reason to do it, they usually do not recommend it is as much info as I got. I dont know that that was super helpful haha.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls! Popping in to say hi! All of my blood tests have come back normal. Tomorrow I have a hysteroscopy. Not looking forward to having a full bladder while they insert scopes and things, just praying I don't pee all over the table. LMFAO!

My hubby has to go in this saturday to give a "sample" so they can analyze it and freeze it as a back up. The only time my clinic will let us come in on a weekend is at 7AM! My husband just looked at me and he was like you expect me to perform at 7am on a saturday LOL. I said you will if you know whats good for you. Hahahaha 

S**t is getting real around here! I just paid a bit over $3K today for my meds (ugh) and got my plan for this cycle. I start stimming on June 24, which also happens that I have a wedding that day, so hopefully I can give myself the shots in the morning!


----------



## Rosina

Having difficulty replying... Lost it twice. Will try on my computer tonight. :,(


----------



## Rosina

Ooh day three of stims ladies! I got about 65 IU overflow from my last pen. Any little bit helps with these crazy 450 IU shots! DH has been giving all the shots. I started out doing the last one, but he took over after a few. I find it easier and he&#8217;s pretty good! I hope some magic is happening in there and that more than a few are maturing like last time. Excited to find out on Friday. 

MNelson &#8211; Yes, Quebec has been leading the way in funding for IVF, but Ontario certainly has come a long way. However, I feel quite vulnerable on this funded vs. the paid cycle. If they say jump, you pretty much have to ask, &#8220;how high?&#8221; As we&#8217;ve done this before, I was questioning some of the decisions my doc was making and instead of telling me the why behind what she was planning based on the facts from the previous cycle, she just said that there were 100 other women waiting for my spot. So&#8230; ok. No questions, got it. Shut up and do what you&#8217;re told. Nevertheless, I&#8217;m incredibly grateful for her and the funding because without it, I wouldn&#8217;t be doing this again. It&#8217;s just been a bit stressful/emotional along the way. 

With the endo, last time I had surgery a little less than a year before IVF. This time, the pregnancy and breastfeeding (I&#8217;m still breastfeeding) have kept the endo symptoms at bay. So I haven&#8217;t done anything else for it.

MK &#8211; ahh. Yes, my doc wanted to get us going ASAP with this IVF cycle because my # of follicles & AMH aren&#8217;t as good as before (makes sense as I&#8217;m getting older). I just know my AMH was medium-low. I&#8217;m 33. 

Ashley &#8211; how did your hysteroscopy go? Re: your hubby! Hahah! Good luck Saturday AM! :O I&#8217;m at $2k so far! Friday I&#8217;ll shell out another $2k. :&#8217;( Did you have to do IVF with your other two littles? I think you&#8217;ll be fine for the wedding &#8211; day 1 has never really bothered me. I&#8217;m on day 3 and my ovaries still don&#8217;t really feel sensitive.


----------



## AshleyButters

Rosina- yay for stimming!!!!
My hysteroscopy went good. Doctor said everything was normal, he did find a few small polyps that we decided to just leave alone because he said they wouldn't interfere with IVF. He said if they were large ones he would need to remove them but because they were pretty small they were fine to leave. My 2 boys were conceived naturally and easily. They are from a previous relationship. I didn't expect that I would ever need IVF because I got pregnant back to back pretty much (found out I was pregnant with DS2 when DS1 was only 9 months old). So it really is a mystery why I can not get pregnant with my hubby!!!! 

Mnelson-how are you!

AFM- Just a bit nervous having to give myself the first day of shots out in public. Since I will be at a wedding wearing a dress, I will pretty much either have to strip partially in a bathroom to give myself the shots in the stomach LOL I think I will be okay but I just don't want people to see what I am doing/ask questions/general questions about IVF infertility BS that I am tired of answering KWIM?


----------



## Rosina

Ashley, Good to hear everything went well with the hysteroscopy. Sounds like you're ready to go! Hopefully you can find a bit of privacy during the wedding to take your shots. Yeah, I keep the whole IVF thing on the DL. Some close friends know details. I do tell people that we have a hard time conceiving because people always ask when we're having another. Sigh. It took three years to have my daughter... and I tell them we had help/fertility. That's usually enough. 

You're lucky to have had your boys naturally. Unexplained infertility is difficult - I can't imagine not knowing. Fingers crossed this works for you.

AFM - Day 7 of stims! Friday, doc put me up to 600 IU of Gonal F & I started cetrotide. We're done recruiting eggs, I've got ten nice ones coming along. The left ovary finally produced a few extra. She still wants me to continue on 600 IU though. 3 in the morning and 3 at night. Can't wait for this part to be over. I have everything in hand for transfer day as well. OMG. Can't believe it's almost here. It's really surreal as it all happened so fast. Last time they only retrieved four mature eggs, so fingers crossed we have a better outcome this time. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Rosina

8 for sure, maybe 10 will be mature. Retrieval is on Friday I think! I should find out today


----------



## mnelson815

Hi Ladies! I was away for a vacation and am back now. Its so nice to see you all progressing in your cycles!

I had my injection training yesterday, seems simple enough, except that we have to do them between 1-5pm. So that really sucks, but I am off at 330 so I will try to do them around 4 every day. I can't believe I will be starting in probably just over a week! AF should be due around Wednesday next week and then CD2 will be blood and ultrasound baseline, with stims starting on CD3. I can't wait, but also was so badly hoping that the last month trying some miracle might happen! Currently my post O temps are not great. I am usually around .2 degrees higher in my tww. So I dont know what that really means.


----------



## MKaykes

Rosina 8-10 sounds great!! Excited to see how everything goes for you!

Mnelson - do you think your trip could be messing with your temps at all since you were probably a little off schedule?

Ashley - I'll be at a wedding next Saturday too and thought I may be stimming, but I think I won't be starting until the following week since CD1 came a little later this month than I thought it would. Depending on where it is at, maybe you can find a private place other than the bathroom to do it? Like if they have a "bride's room" or anything like that. I've also always wondered why it is so important to use the belly, I think some of that is convenience, but if you have anyone that you could have help you the back of your arm maybe due to the dress?


AFM - just chugging along with my estradiol and testosterone. I start prometrium tomorrow and then will switch to a lower dose testosterone in the next week. CD should be here around June 27 and will start stimming CD 4. I have a job interview on Thur, so with a tentative ER on July 11, I'm hoping any offers I get I can wait to start until July 17 so I don't have to mess with time off for ER. It'll be tough enough in a couple months when I need time off for transfer. How do you guys deal with getting time off since it is not specific?


----------



## Rosina

Mnelson! You're starting soooon! My doc told me not to be concerned with anything abnormal during the cycle because the drugs would take care of everything, so try not to worry. 

Ashley - I think you can do gonal-f in the side of the thigh... I def prefer the belly though as I def have more fat there! 

MK - ugghh! This is so tough regarding job interviews. I have one next week... the only day they made available is Wednesday... guess what?! That's transfer day (if they make it to day 5). So, I emailed to see if they could accommodate Tuesday. Fingers crossed. I kinda feel strange about trying to start a new job while also trying to get pregnant at the same time. It's pretty much my dream job though... so what can I do?! My current company is pretty good. I told my boss I have a couple of doctor's appointments and that her discretion is appreciated. She seemed kinda annoyed, especially since we have a team meeting on Wednesday that is pretty near-mandatory. Sorry life takes priority and I do not need to provide specific details. Meh.

AFM - Triggered Wednesday night - was looking at potentially 10 mature eggs. Went in Friday and got 10 eggs. This morning's report was out of the 10, 8 were mature, 4 fertilized. I'll get a quality report tomorrow. So hoping they do well. Last time I lost one of two fertilized eggs overnight. Come on little embies! Was pretty sore yesterday and still quite sore today. DD kneed me in the ovaries a handful of times while breastfeeding. Owwwww!


----------



## Rosina

My ringer was off this morning & I missed the status update. I called back within ten minutes and left a voicemail. I'm still recovering and was exhausted this afternoon & had a nap, so missed the call they returned. The nurse said the other nurse gave details this morning on the voicemail. Unfortunately, this is not true. They just said to call back. So today's been tough. It's my fault I guess. I just want to know how my embryos are doing. :cry: #hormonesAreNotHelping!

Tomorrow is day three, so either it was terrible news and I lost them all, or we're doing well to make it to day five. Otherwise they would have made more of an effort to get a hold of me, right? Ugh... Is this because I'm funded? I don't remember the lack of effort or compassion when I paid. 

It's going to be a long night.


----------



## MKaykes

Ugh, sorry you weren't able to get an update Rosina! How frustrating! I hope you get a good update tomorrow and can get that interview scheduled for Tuesday!


----------



## Rosina

Thanks MK

Yesterday's report was 4 grade 4 (their grading scale is backwards).

Today is 3 grade 4, 2*12 cell, 1*8 cell, lost one

The nurse today was so nice. Holy hormones


----------



## mnelson815

Oh no Rosina, the rollercoaster of emotions for you the past two days must have been a struggle! But on the bright side, your reports sound great!! Now you just have to wait until tomorrow right and then you will be pupo!

I am spotting currently so AF should be here tomorrow or wednesday. The spotting scares me. Every Gyno and RE I talk to always write it off, but I haven't got pregnant in 18 months and have had this spotting that whole time, so I feel like they are just overlooking something and that it will affect my IVF cycle. I am so afraid to start spotting during my TWW for IVF and then know automatically I am out.

UGHHH I am so stressed out about this already :(


----------



## Rosina

Going for 3dt 8 cell. They're growing the other two to blast to see if I can freeze them. I'll be pupo in a few hours!

Mnelson - the drugs will take care of everything! Your body won't be doing the regulating, that's probably why they're not worried. Geez, it's a rollercoaster from the start, isn't it!? Hang in there!


----------



## mnelson815

Good luck on the transfer!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck with transfer Rosina!


----------



## Rosina

Transfer went well. Everyone was so kind, I was just going out of my mind with all the hormones & not knowing & thinking the worst. Now for the 2ww!


----------



## mnelson815

Congratulations on bring Pupo!
Did you get an embryo picture?


----------



## MKaykes

Anyone else told no allergy meds during stims? I'm currently talking Zyrtec daily and use Flonase a couple times a week when it's really bad. I was told no Zyrtec so I just asked about the Flonase and nurse said no to that to... but I can take Benadryl if needed. (Which would just make me want to sleep)

I know it can dry up mucous, but shouldn't be an issue with IVF, and if pregnant I'd look into what I can take, but no transfer for me until Aug or Sept. I'm a little nervous I'll be miserable for the 2 weeks I'm stimmimg!


----------



## mnelson815

So I just researched this the other day! Apparently you need a certain level of histamine in your body to aid in implantation and some other factors with IVF so that is why they don't allow it. Which concerns me why she said benadryl was okay? Either way, I have just been suffering through hoping it does something good for little embies.


----------



## AshleyButters

Rosina- congrats on being PUPO!

Mnelson- I have the EXACT same problem. I have spotted since I got my mirena IUD taken out (YEARS ago!) I know I have low progesterone. I am terrified of going off the progesterone once I get pregnant. I am hoping I can convince my OB/GYN to just keep me on the PIO shots weekly for the entire pregnancy. I figure progesterone doesn't hurt and I do not want to miscarry after I stop taking the progesterone. 

Mkaykes- I am sorry you have to deal with allergies! That would be awful if you can't take any meds!

AFM- I took my last BCP Monday. I have been taken aspirin nightly. I have been spotting since monday (brown to almost black cm....which is "normal" for me but def worries me every month) Like Mnelson said, everybody writes it off as "normal" 

Have my baseline appt this Friday! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mnelson815

Thank you lord for other ladies that spot!! Haha. I have been going insane the last few days thinking I am out before we even start!

Yay for last BCP! We are really close in schedule, its CD1 for me today and I will have baseline tomorrow (thursday)! 

I think I am going to start my low dose aspirin today as well. My sheet says the day you start stims but oh well, I dont think it will do anything major starting today.


----------



## Rosina

Omg ladies! You're all getting started soon! 

As it's very early Thursday AM - I'm 3dp3dt. I missed one progesterone suppository this afternoon... and put this one in quite late tonight. I had my job interview today and was just so distracted. Then LO wouldn't go to bed tonight and I fell asleep with her and nearly missed tonight's dose. Uggghh! This will not happen again - scheduling everything RIGHT now.

So of my last two embryos, one made it to blast and was frozen today. So that's good! I've never had a frostie before!

So Thursday/Friday is when, if this current embyro made it to blast after transfer, is when it hatches and implants. Come on little embryo! 

I'm going to rummage through my old posts to see the date of my first + pregnancy test.


----------



## Rosina

Mnelson: yes! I got a pic of the ET :O Right beside the little air bubble. <3

Sooo looking back on my last IVF cycle, I did my first pregnancy test 8dp3dt, the first clear positive test was 10dp3dt. So looks like I'll start trending these tests as of next Tuesday (the 27th). 

I got to schedule those progesterone suppositories and then go to bed. Sweet dreams ladies.


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats on having a frostie Rosina! How are you feeling? When is your test day?

MNelson and Ashley, did you start your stims? How is it going?

I'm waiting for CD1, which should be here any day now, start stims on CD3 after baseline testing.


----------



## mnelson815

Rosina! You start testing tomorrow!! I literally cannot wait. I will be stalking this thread like crazy for the next few days!

MK - I am on day 4 of stims today, I go in for an ultrasound and bloodwork to see how things are moving along. I honestly don't feel any different than I normally do? I am only on the Puregon right now, and its the pen injector, so a super tiny needle. I hardly feel anything when it goes in and no burning or rashes from the meds. I really hope its working since I don't feel much of anything. No twinges or pains or anything in my ovaries has me a little worried.


----------



## Rosina

Hi ladies! I'm feeling good. The suppositories give me period-like cramps, so it freaks me out!! Then dark brown spotting Monday morning, like a whole tablespoon-worth, had me almost in tears. But nothing today, so let's just say that was implantation bleeding! í ¾í´

MK - day 1 yet?!

Mnelson, yeah I convinced myself that WEDNESDAY was the day I started testing last. I should have looked at my post! So I'll post something tomorrow! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much! Feeling positive though. So we'll see! Tomorrow I find out if the company I applied to wants my references... So much going on. How was your ultrasound? I felt my ovaries about half way through stims. So excited to watch your progress too! I only had bruising from one needle, but the rest were ok. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## AshleyButters

Rosina- any news?! :) 

Mkaykes- Yep started stimming saturday! I hardly felt the needle and I was like why was I being such a wimp! LOL I have been feeling lots of weird sensations in my stomach. Today is stim day 4!

MNelson- I know what you mean! I have only been using the follistim pen, which is a tiny thin needle! I only feel the initial pierce through the skin if I don't do it fast enough. 

Today is stim day 4. I went for my first bloodwork/ultrasound and saw a ton of follicles on the ultrasound machine. Just got the call from my nurse and they lowered my dose of follistim and I am adding in low dose HCG. 

Nurse told me to bring in my lupron trigger when I go back this Thurs, and I am like ummm I don't have lupron. She is like yeah we ordered it for you, and said I needed to call my pharmacy. Sure enough I look at the med sheet and I didn't receive it! :growlmad: I call pharmacy and tell them I need it overnighted. No problem. They aren't charging me shipping since it is their error, but the 2 lupron syringes are $430 UGH!!!!!! Thought we were done paying for this :(


----------



## mnelson815

Ashley - We are on the same ultrasound schedule! I went today as well, and go back thursday too. Mine wasn't as great as yours. I dont get to see the screen, so I dont know if I have many small ones, but they said I have 9 on the left and 4 on the right. I have a lead at 14mm and then about 8 that are under 8mm so I am concerned with the big difference in numbers. This is day 5 of stims for me, but since the ultrasound is done in the morning, it is before I take my 5th shots.

I am hoping that adding in the antagonist today helps to start to even some things out? They also upped my puregon from 125 to 150, not that its upped a ton or anything haha. I am just hoping for way better news on thursday. Currently sitting with 5 in a similar range is not cool for me when my AFC was like 21.... on like CD12 in May.

I cannot wait for tomorrow Rosina!


----------



## AshleyButters

mnelson815 said:


> Ashley - We are on the same ultrasound schedule! I went today as well, and go back thursday too. Mine wasn't as great as yours. I dont get to see the screen, so I dont know if I have many small ones, but they said I have 9 on the left and 4 on the right. I have a lead at 14mm and then about 8 that are under 8mm so I am concerned with the big difference in numbers. This is day 5 of stims for me, but since the ultrasound is done in the morning, it is before I take my 5th shots.
> 
> I am hoping that adding in the antagonist today helps to start to even some things out? They also upped my puregon from 125 to 150, not that its upped a ton or anything haha. I am just hoping for way better news on thursday. Currently sitting with 5 in a similar range is not cool for me when my AFC was like 21.... on like CD12 in May.
> 
> I cannot wait for tomorrow Rosina!

So I asked to see the screen, maybe you can ask? Otherwise when I went to my baseline appt I had a russian lady who wasn't as nice and I never saw the screen and didn't get any specifics.

Cool that we are on the same schedule! LOL Now she didn't tell me that i had 27, I just saw that number on the screen. It could have been for both ovaries or for just the one, which I am pretty sure it was. But then I saw that more than half of them are pretty small (2's, 3's up to like 5mm). So I am pretty sure those won't catch up. The biggest I saw was 10mm on mine. 

They didn't add in my antagonist yet (possibly may add it on thursday). They did decrease my follistim from 225 to 208. And added in 5 units low dose hcg.

Maybe this thursday ask to see the screen!:thumbup:


----------



## Rosina

Woah ladies! Ahh so excited for you! 

MNelson, did they say they were concerned about the difference in size? Makes sense that they'd add in a bit more to try to recruit a few extra. From your follicle size, if you followed the same schedule as me, xfer date would be next Tuesday.

Ashley & mnelson, excited to hear your numbers tomorrow!

Afm. BFN. If I did have late implantation on Monday, BFP couldn't show up until tomorrow anyway. So not stressing out for now. OTD is Friday.


----------



## MKaykes

Fingers crossed for you Rosina that the BFN turns into a BFP but Fri! 

Ashley and Mnelson, glad to hear your shots haven't bothered you much! Excited to hear the next scan update. 

AFM, still waiting for cd1... I'm starting to get impatient. Today's my 5th day after stopping progesterone and cd30 (which isn't abnormal, just thought dropping progesterone would kick start it).


----------



## Rosina

How are things progressing ladies?

Afm - BFN! :cry: Period came along yesterday.
Did my beta this morning & will confirm this afternoon.

FET in August or September?


----------



## MKaykes

Oh Rosina, so sorry â¹. Sad for you, but glad you are planning for an FET in the coming months. 

AFM, day 5 of stims. First scan yesterday and no change in meds, go back tomorrow. Follicles were 8-9mm.


----------



## firstbaby25

MKaykes said:


> Hi there! I'll probably be starting IVF in June, though we meet back with the doctor in early May to discuss the plan. I'm still waiting for DH to do a repeat SA. Poor guy has had a kidney stone for a month and after one surgery is scheduled for another in a couple weeks.
> 
> I went in to TTC saying I wouldn't do IVF and here we are! I would jump in to adoption, but DH isn't ready until we've tried everything.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about all the hormones, I'm glad we'll probably be starting in June and not May like I initially thought. I've got finals at school early May, and messing with my hormones at that point probably isn't the best!

Hi, y'all are a bit early for me (hopefully starting in september). stumbled on this thread as I have been having a nervous breakdown about it all this week - i thought i would read stuff that might help me as lord knows i am not coping with infertility. I am the same as you! I would adopt straight away but OH wants to try to have a biological baby... 

:hi: and good luck to everyone that is starting/started already!


----------



## firstbaby25

Rosina said:


> How are things progressing ladies?
> 
> Afm - BFN! :cry: Period came along yesterday.
> Did my beta this morning & will confirm this afternoon.
> 
> FET in August or September?

really sorry that this wasn't the cycle for you :kiss:

hope the frostie is a good one :) 

We could be doing it together except i will have a fresh and be doing everything I have just read y'all are doing...


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck to you all on this journey! God knows how I will cope when it is my turn but we shall see :) 

Thanks for the reading! I have NO IDEA what to expect and so this has been a lovely little insight in to it all :)

:babydust:


----------



## MKaykes

Hello Firstbaby! Good luck to you as well, it's good to get a but acquainted with the process, I did the same so I kind of knew what to expect with getting started.


----------



## Rosina

How are you ladies doing!?

Waiting to see if my body is ready for the frostie. Just waiting on my next period.


----------



## MKaykes

I'm waiting on CD1 too Rosina. I'm supposed to call in, but I think it'll be the next cycle before we do a FET.

Ended up with 6 5 day frosties, awaiting the chromosome screening results.


----------



## Rosina

Wow! Congratulations MK! That's absolutely amazing. Looking forward to hearing how it went for you. 

I transferred my only frostie on Friday. A 4AA 5 day. Test day is September 30th! [-o&lt;


----------



## MKaykes

Fingers crossed and prayers sent for you Rosina! 

How was the transfer process? I have no idea what to expect the day of transfer. We are planning on Sept 5 transfer. They didn't tell me the grading of mine. I ended up with 4 frosties, 3 that tested normal and 1 inconclusive that we'll wait and see in the future what we do with.


----------



## Rosina

August 30th is test date. Geez September 30th is much too far away.

Thanks MK! 

The transfer was so easy this time around. As I've already given birth, my cervix doesn't put up much of a fight either. 

Good luck on September 5th! Do you know how many they're putting in? This round was funded by the government (aside from drugs), so we have to go by their rules - one only. It worked out I think because I don't think my body was ready after IVF. I'm hoping this FET is a different story!

The 5th will be here before you know it!


----------



## mnelson815

Everything is happening so soon for you ladies!! Exciting times! I cannot wait to see how this all turns out for you guys!


My cycle was extra long this month, ovulated CD 19 and then was taking a progesterone supplement to see if it would help with my LP spotting since I had some left over from IVF before the freeze all. It definitely helped, but even quitting it on 12dpo it took 5 more days for my cycle to start! Ugh crazy.
Now I am just waiting on the call from the clinic and I should start my down-regulating on CD21.


----------



## Rosina

Mnelson! Nice you hear from you. Sounds like things are moving along for you as well. Is this cycle just prep for your transfer or will you do your transfer this cycle? 

Afm...

However, just waiting until tomorrow to make sure it gets darker and it's not from the trigger shot (13 days ago?).


----------



## mnelson815

Rosina!! Yay!! I definitely would say that line is way too dark for a trigger shot 13 days ago. I would assume it would be hardly visible! I can't remember, was this a fresh or frozen cycle for you?

This is my downreg cycle, do I start suprefact on the 10th, have a period around the 20th and then start estrogen for the FET.


----------



## Rosina

Frozen. BFP again today, about the same... Hoping tomorrow it gets darker. Test date moved up to Tuesday & confirmation Thursday. Then book ultrasound. Hoping it's all good! 

You're almost here as well. I did a natural cycle for FET, so just the trigger shot & progesterone. So it's a little unfamiliar to me. My one and only frostie ever


----------



## Rosina

Looking positive!


----------



## MKaykes

Yea! That line is definitely darkening. My clinic has me testing 9dp5dt, which would be like 14 so. 

So happy you've got a BFP!


----------



## Rosina

Thank you! It's just gotta hang in there & grow!

Your transfer is coming up too! How many are you putting in?


----------



## MKaykes

I'm transferring 1 on Sept 5.


----------



## Rosina

Keep us posted!! GL!!


----------



## Rosina

Waiting for results from OTD!
Here's the trend from HPTs


----------



## mnelson815

Beautiful progression! Happy Beta day!


----------



## Rosina

Good luck today MK!


----------



## MKaykes

Looks like I didn't update on this thread. When I went in last week for my lining check it was too think and E2 was too low. I hadn't been following my calendar and failed to increase my patches like I was supposed to. Went back today though and passed my lining check at 11mm so transfer now scheduled for Monday! 

How are you doing Rosina? How was your beta??!


----------



## Rosina

Oh, well at least you're back on track! Good luck Monday!!

I'm doing well! My progesterone was low as I was taking the suppositories rectally. Now up from three to four, alternating vaginally. I didn't want to do them vaginally as I spotted quite a bit with my first pregnancy. So, as I thought.. Spotted a little this morning. My progesterone is good tho... :shrug: 

Beta:


----------



## MKaykes

Betas are awesome Rosina! Congrats! 

I just started the suppositories this morning (was supposed to start last night but forgot, oops!).

My lining was up to 11mm on Tue, so we are looking good for Monday transfer! Not long and I'll be PUPO and hopefully follow in your steps Rosina!


----------



## Rosina

Good luck!! I hope so too! Are you PUPO!?


----------



## MKaykes

Yes, I'm pupo! So exciting! It was a 3AA embryo that was transferred and the embryologist seemed very positive that that was great.

Beta is on September 20th.


----------



## Rosina

Yay! Congrats!! Be sticky little embryo! If you'd like, enjoy a little pineapple core over the next few days. Good luck!


----------



## Rosina

How's everything going MK?


----------



## MKaykes

1st beta was Wed and it was only 13. I had light positives on First Response Rapid Result (which is 50 or 100miu) on Sun it was definitely positive, Tue looked lighter, so was preparing for the worst. 2nd beta today was 23...so I don't know what's going to happen. Still really low (I'm now 11dp5dt) so will go back Tue and we should know if this will be a viable pregnancy!

How are you doing Rosina?


----------



## Rosina

Fingers crossed for you. Waiting is the hardest part! Still kicking over here. Nervous each beta. Waiting for it to level out. This week + 2 more I think.


----------



## Rosina

Think positive!!
https://www.babycenter.ca/thread/3018650/very-low-beta-increasing-but-not-doubling-update


----------

